# College Algebra = Overwhelming!



## blueman1027 (Aug 9, 2013)

Is anyone else taking College Algebra right now or has taken it in the past? How are you doing? or how did you do?

I'm taking it right now and it's pure hell! I suck at math in general, but I can usually do okay as long as I devote a little more time and effort into it. But, this class is moving so fast that it's just flat-out overwhelming!

Also, it doesn't help that this class is a time hog. It's a 50% web class. Pretty much, all of the lectures are online in video format. We come to class twice a week for 50 minutes each period for tests and group practice. However, I wouldn't have taken this class had I known that the lecture videos for each week total at about an hour and some minutes in length. PLUS, we get a crap load of homework problems! Also, notes are required for the videos.

This class is driving me up the wall. Maybe I should have posted this in the Frustration forum, since I've kinda started a rant. lol

Anyway, if you are currently taking a College Algebra class, I'd love to hear how your experience is going, whether it be peachy or crappy...and if you've taken a College Algebra class before and want to share your experience, I'd love to hear it!

Also, any suggestions you may have for me to make this class at least somewhat bearable would be greatly appreciated. Keep in mind that dropping this class is NOT an option for me.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm taking college algebra, I guess? I'm in 101 so I assume that's college algebra. 

Anyway, I'm generally not that great at math because I'm really bad at remembering what I'm supposed to do when so many variables are involved, but I've been doing fine so far in the course... sort of. We just had our first exam on Friday and I won't know how I did until Tuesday, but let's just say I'm not feeling very confident. I go to class four hours a week; there's no online portion for me aside from the homework, which I'm fine with.

I use Khan Academy on occasion to clear certain things up because most of the actual teaching (and any explanations) come from the textbook. Class is usually working on practice problems, someone giving the answer, and then seeing if anyone needs to go over it, but my professor doesn't explain things very clearly most of the time, so independent study is really essential for me.

I don't really have any advice, just wishing you good luck because math can be really monotonous.


----------



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

I took it last semester. My teacher wasn't very good but I still got an A. The only section that really confused me was the statistics. Also the matrices get frustrating when you do all the work and then realize there is no solution.


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

I took an undergrad algebra class quite a few years ago. I have always semi-liked math and have been good at it, so the class went well for me for the most part but I found it much less interesting than most math classes I've taken since. I did find it kept coming up in my later year stuff so definitely useful, just VERY tedious it seemed. 
But my suggestions are the same I'd say for most math classes I've taken. Try to do as many of the problems as you can. Don't look at the answers (if available) until you've given a good try at them. Sometimes things won't come to you, and things can be tricky, so getting help from the prof early when things are looking bad is SUPER useful. I had a very friendly prof and TA for that class (not that I ever saw them outside class time, as I was more terrified of asking for help from profs early in my university career than now). But I would highly recommend getting help early if you need it. Show you've put in some work trying to learn and they will hopefully be happy to help you figure out the rest. A lot of the work will be guessing and trying stuff to see if it works and gives you the answer you want, then finding out it isn't and trying again. Eventually you'll see how things fit better and your initial guesses will be right more often than not, so things should get better with time. But practice is important.
For us, our prof gave everyone ~300 pages of material he made/printed specifically for the course, so it was pretty well laid out and I didn't have to go online for extra help so unfortunately I can't offer any help there. Obviously how they teach can change how easy it is to learn a lot. Having said that most tests usually still had low averages because algebra can be tricky. But at least the basics with eigenvectors/values was used more often for me in my later years for image processing so it does have some use. 
Keep at it and you'll survive! (if there are any major issues you are having, I can try to help when I have time, which unfortunately isn't as often as I'd like lately - which may be no help anyways considering it has been about 8 years since I've taken a dedicated algebra course).


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm taking calculus right now and it's the equivalent to college algebra or so I heard. I think it's OK. Considering the fact that I got an A on precalc And we haven't Got to the hard parts yet.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

By college algebra did you mean linear algebra, matrices and such?


----------



## blueman1027 (Aug 9, 2013)

Gwynevere said:


> By college algebra did you mean linear algebra, matrices and such?


I guess so. Right now, we're doing stuff with circles and linear equations. I don't mind the linear equations, but the circles and quadratic equations just get on my nerves.


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

Let me know if you need help as well. I used to be a college algebra and calc graduate instructor. As penguin runner and others said, it's a constant practice and drill and takes up much of your time to be patient enough to solve/derive problems neatly and methodically.

If you feel you spend "too much" time on it, don't worry as it's like video games or whatever, i.e. the more practice you get the better and FASTER you are.

Whether you like the subject or not, keep in mind you want to take the time to get good at it if you endeavor for things like science and engineering and computing, so brute force time spent may pay off in the long term. End preachiness.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I took algebra/algebra II in middle and high school, but I would assume it covers more or less the same concepts as college algebra. I did terribly in mathematics starting in algebra II; all I can suggest is to keep practicing, even doing extra problems not in the assigned homework. Don't be afraid to clarify with the teacher either. Math is something you cannot fall behind on.


----------

